# Carl Trueman: "Not for the Soul Patched Girlyman"



## dannyhyde (May 1, 2008)

Not for the Soul Patched Girlyman!! - Reformation21 Blog


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 1, 2008)

Man, you guys went to Flanagans! I am jealous. Next time you are in town we can get a Guinness there.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 2, 2008)

After listening to Carl Trueman's talk on the Heidelberg Catechism at Twin Lakes I decided it would be a good thing to become familiar with the HC and Belgic Confession. As a "soul patched girly man" I hope I am up to the task.


----------

